# Claiming back the cost of a prescription payed inb France



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

On our last trip tp France, my husband was in hospital for three days. He had to pay for a prescription when was discharged. How do we claim the money back as he pays yearly for his prescriptions in the UK. Thanks


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

If you are entitled to a refund, be sure to ask the pharmacist for a 'feuille de soins' which details the treatment or drugs given to you and which needs to be sent to either your insurer or your local office of CPAM.

If you do not have this receipt of payment detailing which drugs you had paid for, then you probably cannot claim back anything!


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*prescription costs in France.*

Normally little peel-off sticky labels from the drug packaging should be fixed to the 'feuilles de soins' form. After filling in your own personal info ie name,address and N I number the form is sent to the French social security office for the 'department' (ie county) where you received the treatment. Repayment takes about 2 months and you can expect to getback about 2 thirds of the cost. When this happened to us last year I discovered that Red Pennant (our caravan club insurance scheme) were quite happy to do this for us. Saved us a job and they sent us the money in fortnight!

Hope you manage to sort it.

Colin


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Claiming back cost of prescriptions in France*

Thanks for your replies, we will now try to claim back the money for the prescripton.
When we go again to France in five weeks time again we will this time take all the information with us, as it would be easier to claim it back whilst in France. I would advice anybody taking there motorhome to Europe to check there insurance before they go, as with my husband he was rushed in to hospital and didn't have time to look at our travel insurance. Robert had three and a half days in hospital in a private room and when we asked how much was the bill. they said it was covered by the European Health Insurance and did not charge us a penny apart having to pay for the prescription, which we are trying to claim back. Thanks again for replies


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How much was the cost of the prescription?
I have found most of my French prescriptions for regular ailments have been less than a fiver.

Ray.


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Jeanie 201

I was interested to see what you said about the hospital charging. After our accident last year my wife also had a room to herself. I arrived at the hospital about 3 hours after she got there in the ambulance and the first thing reception wanted from me was her EHIC card. I was then informed of the daily charges at the hospital, for which the EHIC card only pays about 70%. Since Red Pennant pays the full cost of hospital in-patient treatment on top of the EHIC I managed to persuade the hospital to accept a faxed promisory note from Red Pennant. I suspect the difference between your hospital and ours was that this one was being threatened with closure and I think they were keen to get their hands on as much cash as they could to keep going!

Colin


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sounds like we were very lucky with the payment at the hospital, which was at Chateau Briante We expected to top the bill up with our medical insurance but they said no charge. We charged about thirty pounds for the precription, which is not a fortune but wanted to know how to claim for further referrence.


----------

